# DIY Co2 reactor for fx5.



## Alastair (30 Sep 2011)

Hi all,
Next week I'm going to be attempting to make an inline co2 reactor for one of the fx5s on my tank, as with running my diffuser into the intake is causing some burping and co2 seems to fluctuate. I'm going to be making one almost identical to jims in this thread viewtopic.php?f=35&t=17836, but obviously with 1 inch hose barbs with 1 inch screw threads so as not to reduce flow anymore than what the reactor may cause. 

A couple of questions before I start shopping for the bits online, 

With the flow being high in the fx5s, what would people suggest be the ideal length for the main reactor tube, and would a standard 2 inch width be ok or should it be a little wider? 

Anyone with plumbing knowledge too, the end pieces, am I able to get with standard 1inch screw threads so my hose barbs can just screw straight in? 

I've never attempted anything like this before and haven't heard of anyone making one for an fx5 but thought Sod it I'll  be the first.


----------



## Alastair (30 Sep 2011)

If not, any one with experience would it be ok to get a 2 inch to 1 inch pipe reducer and cement the hose barb into it?


----------



## Ed Seeley (9 Oct 2011)

Alastair said:
			
		

> With the flow being high in the fx5s, what would people suggest be the ideal length for the main reactor tube, and would a standard 2 inch width be ok or should it be a little wider?



That should be fine but the longer and wider the better in most ways.



			
				Alastair said:
			
		

> Anyone with plumbing knowledge too, the end pieces, am I able to get with standard 1inch screw threads so my hose barbs can just screw straight in?



Get female glue socket to threaded female fitting and then you need a threaded reducer fitting.

Can't remember if these are the same questions you asked me by PM but doesn't hurt to say again!!!


----------

